# Neo3PDR faceplate question



## BoomieMCT (Dec 11, 2006)

Does anyone know if there are any real differences between the flush mount and surface mount faceplaces for the Neo3PDR?


----------



## BoomieMCT (Dec 11, 2006)

I haven't done a proper test yet but looking over my very rough data it seems the surface mount extends the low end a bit. The waveguide seems deeper yet narrower on the surface mount one - perhaps this is part of it? 

I'll try to do a side by side response test, both on and off axis, later. I'm curious if anyone else has insight though.


----------



## WmAx (Jan 26, 2008)

Who is is that makes/sells the metal plate flush mount plate for the NEO3? I remember seeing this online a short while back, but I did not bookmark it. Oops.

TIA,
Chris


----------



## BoomieMCT (Dec 11, 2006)

WmAx said:


> Who is is that makes/sells the metal plate flush mount plate for the NEO3? I remember seeing this online a short while back, but I did not bookmark it. Oops.
> 
> TIA,
> Chris


I got mine from Parts Express. They have the flush mount and surface mount ones. I will admit that my choice was more motivated by looks then performance - I'm making a speaker without flush mounting the drivers to match the quasi-industrial design of my HT. I did get curious if there was any noticeable performance difference though so I borrowed the flush mounted faceplate to do some tests.


----------



## mayhem13 (Feb 2, 2008)

I've been researching waveguides lately and i would imagine after looking in the PE catalog that their would be a difference in off axis response and a slight difference in sensitivity of 1db or so.


----------



## eyekode (Jan 19, 2008)

I used the flush-mount variety to build my copy of Cryolite's : http://www.lonesaguaro.com/speakers/DaytonRS7/Cryolite.htm

I will admit that I chose the flush mount for aesthetics as well. I think flush-mounted drivers look much more professional.


----------

